# دروس و ملخصات في الهندسة الصناعية



## ALSROUJI (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
http://faculty.kfupm.edu.sa/SE/salamah/Industrial_Engineering_Courses_and_Lecture_Notes.htm

هذا موقع الدكتور سلامة من جامعة الملك فهد يحتوي على دروس وملخصات فى :
​Nonlinear optimization
Numerical methods
 Engineering economic analysis
 Operations research I
 Engineering statistics
Statistics and probability
 Operations research 2
 Principles of industrial costing
 Methods engineering
Summer training
 Production systems and inventory control
 Advanced nonlinear programming and applications in industrial engineering

تقدرو تنزلو جميع المحاضرات فى كل مجال

دمتم بالف عافية​


----------



## ريحانةالمدينةالمنورة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

\جزااك الله خير


----------



## eng.sami (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## Ind. Engineer (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير ويعطيك العافية..


----------



## faisal J (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

